# How to disassemble aluminum clad wood window sash?



## JohnBinSC (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi DIY gurus,
I have a large aluminum clad wood window sash (40w x 53h) in which the IGU has fogged and I am considering replacing the IGU rather than the entire sash. It is from a Marvin bay window unit, which seems to be a good quality unit, in that it is about 23 years old and the wood and aluminum seem to be in excellent shape. I have a good price on a new IGU from a manufacturer, but they won't install it in my wood frame. A local glass shop quoted double the price for the IGU plus TBD install costs. So I am wondering if I can remove and replace the IGU myself.

It looks like the aluminum cladding is fairly sturdy stuff but I can't say for sure if it is extruded or rolled. The 4 aluminum pieces appear to interlock at the corners, and hold down 4 corresponding vinyl pieces that are sandwiched between the aluminum and the glass.

So, how does one disassemble this to get at the IGU?

Note: I have already read the entire window defog thread, and may go that route, but let's try not to get sidetracked on that topic here.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

remove the vinyl glazing bead with a putty knife


----------



## JohnBinSC (Apr 17, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> remove the vinyl glazing bead with a putty knife


Can you be a bit more specific? Is the "vinyl glazing bead" the 4 plastic pieces that are between the glass and the cladding at the edge of the glass (on the outside face)? If so, I have slipped a putty knife between this plastic and the glass, but it isn't obvious to me how to release anything this way. 

If the "vinyl glazing bead" is something else, can you please be more descriptive? Thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

just search removing marvin glazing bead...having a hard time posting a link


----------



## JohnBinSC (Apr 17, 2010)

OK, I found the pdfs of the reglazing instructions on the Marvin site. I'm pretty sure the one I need is titled "Reglazing Clad InSash Instructions" dated 4/22/2003. My unit does not have the aluminum glazing cap, so I guess I can just pry up the vinyl glazing strip. Nifty. I guess I will hunt around to see if there is a special pry bar to do this with less risk of breaking the glass. But it looks like it could not be easier.

Any opinions on whether I should buy the replacement IGU from Marvin or elsewhere? I guess I should ask what kind of warranty (if any) would be on the IGU if I install it.

Thanks a million!


----------



## timberwindow (Jan 17, 2011)

*Sliding Sash Windows*

Simply put windows...are what you put in the holes in your house. Think about that. Holes in your house. It seems to me that if you are going to have holes in your house, you want a very good quality window to prevent the those holes from letting the conditioned air out and the cold air in and rain from destroying the interior of your house.:furious::thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Marvin is one of the best windows available--Duh


----------

